# Ion Ice Augers



## springpoint (Sep 17, 2009)

Thinking about buying an Ion Auger. The thing that scares me is the amount of plastic. Has anyone had trouble with the plastic cracking or breaking?


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

No. I always thought if anything broke it might be the trigger mechanism because it doesn't exactly seem heavy duty, but 5+ years later, haven't had a single issue with my Ion.


----------



## LITTLECLEO (Apr 14, 2015)

Not sure about that,just picked the ion x up at Franks in Linwood the other day,the guy there swore by them he’s had the older version for 4-5 yrs (ion) now he has the ion x,says there awesome,and no worries about batteries dying due to cold,that was my concern,not about all the plastic,paid 549


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

I purchased my Ion 5 years ago. It has been trouble free. It's been one of the best items that I've spent money on for ice fishing.


----------



## springpoint (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! Sportsmans's Guide has a sale on them right now. With the coupon I got the regular ion for $388. Couldn't pass that deal up.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a good deal for sure. I got mine for about the same price when Dick's was having a year end sale. With the possible exception of my Vex, it's been my most favorite ice fishing related purchase ever, no regrets.


----------



## DasGoby (Jun 1, 2015)

I just got mine this year. It is great. My only concern is the weight. A KDrill setup is potentially half the weight. Still I feel the ION is a much more solid setup.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Three years with mine now. Zero issues and I've never ran the battery down once.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I would recommend a Milwaukee hammer drill paired with a nils. Ions are nice don't get me wrong. 

My friend has one and I don't get why they put a ring around the bottom. We were out on a very cold day and the blades were icing up quickly and bad, got to the point it wouldn't cut. That ring was holding slush in between blades. 

They are also heavy and the prices for a battery is insane.

That's my .02


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

My friend has one. Works great. On VERY cold days you have to keep the battery warm or it will run out of juice. On the ride out, someone tucks the battery into the top of thier bibs.


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

On an early model, a friend had an issue with his reverse switch. I have the X5, keep the battery in a small insulated lunch bag with a hand warmer. I have not had a bit of problem with it. Best money spent since the fish finder.


----------



## springpoint (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys can't wait to try it out.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

I have the Ion X, 
No issues at all. Charged the battery once this summer and still said full charge so I left it for a three day trip on the bay. Left the battery on the drill outdoors the whole time (since buddies also had propane where) just to test it and battery still reads full charge after 50+ holes.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Just bought mine 2 weeks ago, and I'm glad I did! I have been boring up to 20 holes on that Sag Bay ice ice without any problems. 
Be careful though, those blades are sharp!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

The only thing I don't like about my Ion is the blade guard that falls off all of the time. Does anyone have a modification that prevents this?


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Going on year three with mine never had a battery issue but laat trip out i started drilling hole and auger wandered a bit before biting into the ice i figured it was just iced up. I started on next hole same thing. Checked it out and was missing outer half of one blade broke rite off at bolt holding it in place. We drilled another 20 holes on a blade and a half still had full battery. Ordered new blades. Must have been to tight or defect from factory. Still razor sharp and never dropped or banged on ice as im only persone to use it.

Id buy it again

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Duck...you commented about the weight. These Ions are quite a bit lighter than any propane or gas powered auger I have ever experienced. That is one of the main reasons I purchased one ( along with no fuel smell on the digits)!


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Richard Cranium said:


> Duck...you commented about the weight. These Ions are quite a bit lighter than any propane or gas powered auger I have ever experienced. That is one of the main reasons I purchased one ( along with no fuel smell on the digits)!


His comparison was to a nils / cordless drill combo, which would probably weigh 5-10 pounds less than the 22lb ion.

To many people that difference might not matter, but for some I'm sure it's one more purchase consideration.


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

6Speed said:


> The only thing I don't like about my Ion is the blade guard that falls off all of the time. Does anyone have a modification that prevents this?


I have been looking for a "Jiffy" spring loaded 8" cover to try on mind. The little rubber straps aren't expensive, till you replace 2 or 3 per season.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

RichP said:


> His comparison was to a nils / cordless drill combo, which would probably weigh 5-10 pounds less than the 22lb ion.
> 
> To many people that difference might not matter, but for some I'm sure it's one more purchase consideration.


RichP...I had already been contemplating what you said thus my comment comparing them to propane and gas style augers . The portable drill augers weren't that common when I purchased my ION and I wasn't real sure on the longevity of the cordless at that time. All I had seen back then was for 4" holes.


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

I just had the original battery that came with the anger 4 years ago die this year. I think I'm the exception to the rule, but am still disappointed. Luckily I bought a second battery a couple years ago on a end of season sale. I'm working with Ion now hoping to get a discount on a new battery from them, but the kept reminding me that it is out of warranty.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Duck-Hunter said:


> I would recommend a Milwaukee hammer drill paired with a nils. Ions are nice don't get me wrong.
> 
> My friend has one and I don't get why they put a ring around the bottom. We were out on a very cold day and the blades were icing up quickly and bad, got to the point it wouldn't cut. That ring was holding slush in between blades.
> 
> ...


Let's see you run a 10" bit on that bad boy!


----------



## Bumble (Jan 18, 2002)

6Speed said:


> The only thing I don't like about my Ion is the blade guard that falls off all of the time. Does anyone have a modification that prevents this?


I bought a new blade cover from ColdSnap and its a definite upgrade. this one doesnt fall off


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

jscheel said:


> I just had the original battery that came with the anger 4 years ago die this year. I think I'm the exception to the rule, but am still disappointed. Luckily I bought a second battery a couple years ago on a end of season sale. I'm working with Ion now hoping to get a discount on a new battery from them, but the kept reminding me that it is out of warranty.


As an update I just got back off the phone with ION and they told me that the batteries are only good for 4-6 years, so if a person was planning on purchasing one of these then they should expect the $150 expense of a new battery every 5 years or so.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

jscheel said:


> As an update I just got back off the phone with ION and they told me that the batteries are only good for 4-6 years, so if a person was planning on purchasing one of these then they should expect the $150 expense of a new battery every 5 years or so.


For me it still beats pissing with a gas auger. I pull up, drill my holes and start fishing. While the guy next to me makes a bunch noise and restarts his crappy running auger 10 times to get a hole in. No thanks, never again. Do you charge you batteries in the off season? I try to top them off a couple times throughout the year.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

hawgeye said:


> For me it still beats pissing with a gas auger. I pull up, drill my holes and start fishing. While the guy next to me makes a bunch noise and restarts his crappy running auger 10 times to get a hole in. No thanks, never again.


For sure. Unless you live up in the UP or you're one of those people that has a weird need to drill 80-100 holes each outting, I don't know why you'd ever buy a gas auger any more.


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

hawgeye said:


> For me it still beats pissing with a gas auger. I pull up, drill my holes and start fishing. While the guy next to me makes a bunch noise and restarts his crappy running auger 10 times to get a hole in. No thanks, never again. Do you charge you batteries in the off season? I try to top them off a couple times throughout the year.


I agree, I still love the auger and would recommenced it to anyone. I do follow all of the procedures of charging it in the off season along with the vexlar batteries and not charging it when it is cold. I just assume that I got a bad battery that only lasted 5 years.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

I bought mine 6 years ago (I believe). I had an issue with the motor head and sent it back to Ion. They fixed it and sent it back to me no charge. No issues since and I love it, Id buy it again.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

I think they might be right on the battery. Mine is about 4 years old and I am finally having issues with it. I hope it will make it through the winter. One would think since more and more people are going with cordless drills that maybe ION would perhaps lower the price on their batteries to stay competitive. Ya, right!


----------



## DasGoby (Jun 1, 2015)

RichP said:


> His comparison was to a nils / cordless drill combo, which would probably weigh 5-10 pounds less than the 22lb ion.
> 
> To many people that difference might not matter, but for some I'm sure it's one more purchase consideration.


That is right. I was actually referring to KDrill + cordless combo specifically. The KDrill is incredibly light and it makes the whole combo very light. I think the combo is like half the weight of the ION. 

As luck would have it there was a guy on a pretty remote lake with the KDrill setup the first time I was out with the ION. We traded setups and drilled a few holes each with the other one. I loved the lightness of the KDrill but think I still prefer how solid and powerful the ION is.


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

Richard Cranium said:


> I think they might be right on the battery. Mine is about 4 years old and I am finally having issues with it. I hope it will make it through the winter. One would think since more and more people are going with cordless drills that maybe ION would perhaps lower the price on their batteries to stay competitive. Ya, right!


Mine quit completely, wont take a charge and wont turn the auger, so as long as yours is showing some sort of life run with it as long as you can.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I have had my Ion 4 years but havn't done a lot of ice fishing in that time. I didn't charge it at the beginning of the years because the indicator showed a full charge. On my 3rd trip it was starting and stopping when I drilled a hole. The battery indicator still showed a full charge but I took it home and charged it and the next time out it ran like new again.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

CrashAxe said:


> I have been looking for a "Jiffy" spring loaded 8" cover to try on mind. The little rubber straps aren't expensive, till you replace 2 or 3 per season.


http://www.coldsnapcover.com/index....ct_id=153/category_id=59/mode=prod/prd153.htm


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

scooter_trasher said:


> http://www.coldsnapcover.com/index....ct_id=153/category_id=59/mode=prod/prd153.htm


Nice, I just ordered one of these, thanks for posting.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

RichP said:


> Nice, I just ordered one of these, thanks for posting.


your welcome


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Bumble said:


> I bought a new blade cover from ColdSnap and its a definite upgrade. this one doesnt fall off


Thanks very much but Crap! I went to order one today and they only fit the 8" ION and I have a 6". I searched around for a while and came up dry. 

If anyone knows of one that fits the 6" ION, please post it. If you guys have one for an 8" ION and think it'll fit, please let me know. I hate to spend $25 to try it and then have to pay for a return if it doesn't.


----------



## Abbeydog (Jan 31, 2018)

We have 4 of the original Ions........not a problem with any other than a broken trigger switch from a dumb thumb move....was thinking of trying a new X type, but why fix something that isn't broken. I fish with guys that have 18volt drills attached to Fin bore or Swede bore augers.....they work ok , but I will put money on it the hand drill gearbox will fail long before the purpose built / designed Ion planetary gear box will. We also get a lot more holes as well with the larger battery and voltage. Ive seen the other augers perform with the 26Volt hand drill also. If you do a lot of hole hoppin with thin ice up to 12 "lets say, I could see where speed would be good.
If you like the high speed of the auger so you throw the cuttings and slush all over your pant legs and every thing in the hut, they're the way to go......


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

scooter_trasher said:


> http://www.coldsnapcover.com/index....ct_id=153/category_id=59/mode=prod/prd153.htm


NICE! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Ended up getting my cold snap cover in the mail on Friday. Those things work great. Easy hands free on and off. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Duck-Hunter said:


> I would recommend a Milwaukee hammer drill paired with a nils. Ions are nice don't get me wrong.
> 
> My friend has one and I don't get why they put a ring around the bottom. We were out on a very cold day and the blades were icing up quickly and bad, got to the point it wouldn't cut. That ring was holding slush in between blades.
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I use but with a cheap $40 auger and I love it. So quick and quite and light. the newer brushless drills hopefully will last. Plus the drill is used for more than fishing. Only downside is batteries don't last long in cold but I have a large one and three small ones and can get prolly 80 holes though 12-15 inches just try and keep them warm.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I think my next auger will be an ION. A friend of mine bought one and I have used it a few times. I don't care for how slow it is but other than that I don't see a downside other than price. I could deal with the speed. I am used to my 7yr old 3.5hp 2 stroke jiffy that just wants to rip ice all day long. I don't dare drill my holes before I take the cover off my shanty or it fills it will ice chips. Lol

I dig the idea of not having to piss with gas leaks, rubber grommets on the tank that suck, gas lines splitting, ethanol, mixing gas or frozen throttle cables. All problems I have had in the past. In reality though, I probably won't trade in the ol jiffy for a while yet, but when I do......


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

FivesFull said:


> Pretty much what I use but with a cheap $40 auger and I love it. So quick and quite and light. the newer brushless drills hopefully will last. Plus the drill is used for more than fishing. Only downside is batteries don't last long in cold but I have a large one and three small ones and can get prolly 80 holes though 12-15 inches just try and keep them warm.


Milwaukee red lithium battery's don't drop charge in the cold. I don't baby mine one bit. Brushless is key, more importantly hammer drill. Hammer drills have metal gears and built for torque. They will outlast ordinary lithium-ion/brushless drills.

If you would've asked me 10 years if I would be running a drill/ION/electric auger I would've laughed and gave you a look like you are crazy. Glad I made the change, haven't regretted it once. No more mixing gas, dealing with leaking gas, heavy auger. Just pull the trigger and go!

I drilled easily 60+ holes today off a 5amp battery, still had juice left at the end of the day.


----------



## Marrble Eyes (Jun 24, 2003)

I picked up the newer 8" X model this January for all the reasons stated above. I really like it. Lighter than the Ole Jiffy and no gas, smoke, stink....

Used it so far on 3 trips to the bay and worked great. Double check that blade cover before you stick it in your back seat. Mine was loose and the blade cut a nice 2 inch long slice in the back rest on the ride home.


----------



## Abbeydog (Jan 31, 2018)

_sorry to hear about the mod on the back rest, maybe you could put a second cut in cross ways to make an "X" lol....... one thing a lot of people don't realize about the batteries for these augers is that they must be kept out of the freezing cold. I bring mine in at night and store in in the hut during the day. En route to the camp I keep it in a heated riser bag....never an issue, I have had it cold enough a few times that it would start and stop a couple times when drilling. I think some people have had the same thing happen, and think it may not be fully charged, but until there is some current being pulled through the battery and it warms itself up, that's what happens. Brotherinlaw wants to buy my original auger........hmmmm? _


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

I have never a had the cold battery issue with my Strikemaster Lithium Lazer 10" auger. I leave the battery in my gear bag on my snowmobile that stays outside every night. I only charge it every couple weeks and it has always has a full charge whenever I use it. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Ions use lithium batteries too. I lay mine on the ice, battery up, in front of a shanty window with the battery attached just like I did my gasoline Strikemaster for 20 years. I've still never had a battery issue.

I bought the little battery lunch box gizmo thinking I'd need to use it with some hand warmers to keep the battery up. It was a waste of money and it's laying in my shanty now just taking up room and adding weight. I think I'll pitch it unless there's a sucker here that wants to buy it!


----------



## Abbeydog (Jan 31, 2018)

I think it may be how the manufactures build the cct boards, programmed to protect the cells etc ...or maybe just the electronic components sensitive to cold. My Garmin GPS will not take a charge much past freezing. Ion cells do not like the cold. One other mod I did on one of our Ions was I took the entire auger head and battery apart and put dielectric grease on all the electrical goodies, now I'm not worried about water getting in anywhere.


----------



## having fun (Jan 17, 2010)

1morebite said:


> I have the Ion X,
> No issues at all. Charged the battery once this summer and still said full charge so I left it for a three day trip on the bay. Left the battery on the drill outdoors the whole time (since buddies also had propane where) just to test it and battery still reads full charge after 50+ holes.


That's great I must of had a lemon
Mine was full charged would only drill 12 holes,n my uncle's.
Glad we brought a gas auger as backup that day 10 miles out n no auger wouldn't been good


----------



## hiljak102 (Dec 3, 2016)

Have you been happy with this auger I’m considering buying a 10” soon but everyone I talked to has the ion


hawgeye said:


> I have never a had the cold battery issue with my Strikemaster Lithium Lazer 10" auger. I leave the battery in my gear bag on my snowmobile that stays outside every night. I only charge it every couple weeks and it has always has a full charge whenever I use it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

RichP said:


> I don't know why you'd ever buy a gas auger any more.


Last weekend I was on a trip up north and my buddy had a Jiffy Propane auger and another buddy had a cordless drill set-up. The propane auger was froze up the entire time and did not run, the DeWalt drill set-up punched about 14 holes on a battery before dead.

I guarantee my 30 year old gas auger would of had zero issues, but of course we took the "better" stuff


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Cat Power said:


> Last weekend I was on a trip up north and my buddy had a Jiffy Propane auger and another buddy had a cordless drill set-up. The propane auger was froze up the entire time and did not run, the DeWalt drill set-up punched about 14 holes on a battery before dead.
> 
> I guarantee my 30 year old gas auger would of had zero issues, but of course we took the "better" stuff


Not sure what your point is, I wouldn't have recommended either of those things, this thread is about Ions. Also, I've been around plenty of people that couldn't get their ancient gas augers to start (and have loaned out my ion), heard enough 4 letter words to last a lifetime related to it.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

My point:

You said you don’t know why anyone would buy a gas auger

I disagree 

My story was a reason why for me

I know this is a ION thread. LOL


----------



## EJSams (Feb 7, 2017)

springpoint said:


> Thanks guys can't wait to try it out.


I bought the ION X 10" this season. I like it. I have found the blades will ice up. I learned to let it spin a bit out of the water after drilling a hole and not laying it wet in snow. I shovel off a small spot if there is a lot of snow like this weekend. Lighter than gas heavier than drill.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

My buddies is a few years old, but was never used until this season.

The power cuts on & off when drilling...

You squeeze the switches and it would turn a half to full rotation & cut off - restart -cutoff restart...

Dang thing did that thru 6 holes on my using it - and it did it for another friend, then when I went to show the owner it kept running.

ANY IDEAS guys?

WTH????????????????????????/


----------



## YOTEANTIDOTE (Dec 25, 2005)

Mine just started doing that also after years of working flawlessly.
However it only does it with a load on it, meaning if I hold it above the ice and power it up it runs continually. When augering a hole (invoking a load) it would do this. 
Battery level was good, and blades appear sharp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

YOTEANTIDOTE said:


> Mine just started doing that also after years of working flawlessly.
> However it only does it with a load on it, meaning if I hold it above the ice and power it up it runs continually. When augering a hole (invoking a load) it would do this.
> Battery level was good, and blades appear sharp?
> 
> ...


I was considering one after I pounded the last bit of oomph out of my 22 Y.O. StrikeMaster Mag III - but I'm rather unsure now!


----------



## EJSams (Feb 7, 2017)

sfw1960 said:


> I was considering one after I pounded the last bit of oomph out of my 22 Y.O. StrikeMaster Mag III - but I'm rather unsure now!


Even if you have to replace the battery after several years that is offset somewhat by not having to buy gas/oil. I love mine.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Good for you ...

I buy my oil by the gallon and I rarley go thru a gallon of mixed, and the leftovers if there are any go in the tank or another vehicle like my boat or truck.

I can buy a lot of gas & oil for $150.

I just want dependable, and my auger in 22 years has cost me very little for TCO.


----------



## EJSams (Feb 7, 2017)

sfw1960 said:


> Good for you ...
> 
> I buy my oil by the gallon and I rarley go thru a gallon of mixed, and the leftovers if there are any go in the tank or another vehicle like my boat or truck.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I just meant it offset the cost a little. For me it is just nice to throw it on the backseat of the truck, no smell spill etc. It certainly is more expensive.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> My buddies is a few years old, but was never used until this season.
> 
> The power cuts on & off when drilling...
> 
> ...


 Mine did that once this year. It hadn't been charged in a while. Even though the battery indicator showed a full charge I took it home and charged it and it worked like new again.


----------

